# pa milk bottles



## padigger12983 (Feb 2, 2012)

just wanted to know what is the rarest milk bottles in pa and what their values are


----------



## bottlediger (Feb 3, 2012)

Thats a very hard question to answer and very doubtful any single person could really know for sure. There are THOUSANDS of PA milks, and Dozen of "one of a kinds" out there. By one of a kind I mean there is only one of that specific bottle known to collectors, it doesn't mean there inst one sitting in a barn or up in someones attic. I have one of these "one of a kind" milks from York but somewhere there has to be another. I was offered 1,500 for it but will hang on to it until another one turns up somewhere. Its pretty cool to have the only known example. 

 As for the most valuable PA milk, my best guess would be the pure Emerald green colored milk from Harrisburg, there is at lest one out there possibly 2 a value of at lest 5,000. Its hard to top an emerald colored milk and even though I do not collect milks I would price that one as much as the Emerald green pontiled bitters

 Ryan


----------



## David Fertig (Feb 3, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  bottlediger
> 
> Thats a very hard question to answer and very doubtful any single person could really know for sure.Â There are THOUSANDS of PA milks, and Dozen of "one of a kinds" out there. By one of a kind I mean there is only one of that specific bottle known to collectors, it doesn't mean there inst one sitting in a barn or up in someones attic. I have one of these "one of a kind" milks from York but somewhere there has to be another. I was offered 1,500 for it but will hang on to it until another one turns up somewhere. Its pretty cool to have the only known example.
> 
> ...


 
 Hey Ryan - how about a pic of that milk?

 As to the green East End Dairy - Harrisburg, PA  there are probably at least 7 or 8 of these and maybe a couple other known ones.  I couldn't find a pic of the front that I could save and post here though.  It's certainly not "one-known" but it has a lot going for it - big bold embossing, state capital, color, quart size.  There is a clear version of these that you almost can't give away, as in dollar box bottles.

 There are plenty of one-known milks.  I've got a couple Harrisburg ones and maybe some others.  Values are all over the place, though depending on who collects that area.  I believe there are a couple milks from York/Hanover area that have sold for over $2000, but I'd put my Hbg ones much less then that.  I also owned the only milk from Campbelltown that I traded off.  It was sold for $700 after that and then a few years later sold at auction for a little over $700.

 Of course I could see some one-known milks from areas with no collectors not topping $100.

 And with milks, the value could change quick.  B.Bear from Hbg used to be a one or two known type of bottle.   When they put the addition on the PA Farm Show, they dug up part of the old city dump.  I now have probably 12 of these in pints and quarts.  This happens sometimes.

 So to sum it up, I'd say the green EED is the most valuable and sought after as it has a broader appeal, but there are lots of other more rare PA milks.


----------



## padigger12983 (Feb 3, 2012)

well thanks for the info ill keep an eye out i guess the rarest one that ive seen so far is a scotland


----------



## David Fertig (Feb 4, 2012)

The Scotland one is a good one.  I believe there is more then one dairy from there?  Stop over there at Collector's Dream on Rt. 30 and Tom might know.  

 Just keep in mind that these can vary from year to year.  The Culbertson bottle used to be real hot at auction, then too many came around.  Same with the Johns from Gettysburg.  They used to be $600, but now bring half that.  Not too many collectors willing to drop $500+ for a milk, especially if they aready have one.


----------



## jpoff430 (Feb 12, 2012)

I have any uncle that collects some milks from the York area and I asked him the same question.  He said the Lauxmont Farms are somewhat rare.  There was one on craigslist not to long ago and I think they were asking a few hundred.  I have no idea if they are worth that or not.  I dont know to much myself about local milks.  My uncle also collects the little creamers from the old local dairys.  Tiny bottles they would give you with creamer for your coffee.  He has quite a collection of those and paid pretty good money for a few of them.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Feb 13, 2012)

I find Lauxmont more often then most (have a 1/2 pint and a quart from this week). The Kline and Hinkle Dairy have gone for 200 - 300 both Wrightsville. Valley Acres in Hellam is another odd one, but I've found all 3. The rarest in this area is the Paules because of size and the fact it is not embossed.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## jpoff430 (Feb 13, 2012)

Oh wow dirty dog I gotta hang with you.  All I find where Im digging are Rutters, Turkey Hill, Greens and Pensupreme.  My spots havent produced anything to old yet.  Hopefully one of these days Ill dig some of the ones youve named.  Nice Lauxmonts.  What is the value of those in your opinion?


----------



## Dirty Dog (Feb 14, 2012)

The quart Lauxmont can be sold on a quick turn around for $75 however, you can get more if you want to be patient. The half pint is usually worth more. The most common I find are the York Sanitary... Have you ever found any of those?


----------



## jpoff430 (Feb 14, 2012)

I havent dug a york sanitary but I bought one at an antique shop in york for 6 bucks a while back.  I see those around a good bit at shops and flea markets.  You must have a better dump radar than I do.  It seems like all the dumps Ive located in the area are mostly 1950's and later.  Ive found some cool stuff but not the older milks and stuff.


----------



## jpoff430 (Feb 14, 2012)

Of course im still fairly new to bottle hunting and have only been at it for a few years now.  Im sure Ill stumble upon an older dump site soon enough.


----------



## ConsDigginVids (Feb 14, 2012)

in my opinion the smaller the town the harder to find a bottle, that is if one exists. Its hard to determine just exactly which ones are rare becasue it all depends on what the local collectors say. For the franklin, fulton, and beford area there are some difficult varients to pick up, the rarest i have is L L Breichbell from green village pa in franklin county..


----------



## Dirty Dog (Feb 14, 2012)

I disagree.... The rarest bottles are usually found near the town of origin. Meaning, Craley / East Prospect area will normally yield Lauxmont bottles. Today I scouted an area in Hellam Twp and found (broken) Flahartey Dairy bottles from Hellam. I think I would be more lost near the cities then I am in the rural areas. I always thought the area of old dumps near the city would have been developed. I'm more of a product of being local then I am being good at finding dumps.

 I do agree with the bottle is only worth anything to a "local collector". A Valey Acres Hellam Pa or Lauxmont doesn't mean anything to a collector in Witchata KS


----------



## helm40 (Feb 14, 2012)

We were working in Huntingdon last year and a fellow found a Sowash qt bottle sticking out of the ground. It was along the railroad tracks. No one had ever heard of it, but he located the family that had ran the dairy. They said it was the only bottle that they even knew of.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Feb 15, 2012)

I think it's cool finding those local bottles. Did he sell it? I'll try to post some local prohibition whiskey bottles when I get a chance.


----------



## imukdiver (Feb 23, 2012)

You find a embossed Turkey Hill bottle and you hit a nice payday. []


----------



## Dirty Dog (Feb 24, 2012)

Just looked them up.... Wow

 You would think they would be "common", like a Lauxmont


----------



## jpoff430 (Feb 25, 2012)

You dont mean one like this do you?  Im guessing you mean something older.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Feb 26, 2012)

The one I saw on ebay had pyro writing. Do you know what that one is worth?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 26, 2012)

We were checking out a few houses for pits yesterday then took a walk in the woods.I kicked this one out of the ground. Its worth a couple Million


----------



## jpoff430 (Feb 26, 2012)

I saw the Turkey Hill milks on ebay as well.  They look very similar to mine except the writing on them.  I dont know whats up with that.  I dont see any signs of paint on mine but who knows.  It may have had some at one point.  I have no idea what mines worth or the rartiy of these.  I still find it hard to believe that someones paying a few hundred for one with the writing on it.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Feb 26, 2012)

I agree with you. It seems to be more of an asking price then what they are getting. Your TH bottle looks older then the ones with writing IMO


----------



## jpoff430 (Feb 26, 2012)

Yeah who knows.  Ill say this.  If anyone wants to give me three hundred for mine its in the mail first thing in the morning. Ha Ha


----------



## imukdiver (Mar 2, 2012)

No the really good Turkey Hill milks are heavily embossed. With one of the frey family names on it , turkey hill dairies and creswell pa.


----------



## hbgpabottles (Mar 11, 2012)

padigger...so it seems for milk bottles a particular dairy is worth what ever a certain collector decides it's worth...you and everyone else knows that. For some of us a particular bottle becomes the "holy grail" and sometimes eludes the collector for an eternity. The East End Dairy green milk is arguably one of the most collectable milks in the country yet alone PA. I know growing up here in Central Pa i was led to believe the most sought after milk was a Fort Hunter Dairy bottle. There was only one known. I witnessed a second go at the same auction as the EED for way less than the EED. 

 The photo Dave posted is of the best of the best in regards to the 7-10 known bottles. That information came from several who were present to purchase it. When this particular bottle was offered there were several collectors from around the country in attendance to buy it and quite a few telephone bids posted as well. 

 Are there more rare...I suppose a unique bottle is more rare but beauty is in the eye...


----------



## dhenry1223 (Jun 6, 2012)

I have a East End Dairy Emerald Green Bottle for sale if anyone is interested? I have pics if anyone is interested... Thanks


----------



## David Fertig (Jun 12, 2012)

You don't have it any more Mr. Henry!!!!

 Thanks for letting me buy it.

 This one won't be coming for sale again any time soon!

 And yeah, Mike, I have other more rare Harrisburg milks, but I agree that this one is the "Holy Grail"


----------



## PASodas (Jun 12, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> We were checking out a few houses for pits yesterday then took a walk in the woods.I kicked this one out of the ground. Its worth a couple Million


 
 Rick, I'd be interested if that were puce[]


----------



## dhenry1223 (Jul 12, 2012)

Haha you are very welcome and I hope you enjoy it!!!


----------



## basekuhn (Apr 2, 2017)

Does anyone know if there is a registry for Pa bottles? If not is there away to find out where they came from. Thanks Base


----------



## David Fertig (Apr 4, 2017)

There have been various lists put together, although most of them are regional.  They tend to be printed in small quantities, so if you see one for sale, grab it when you do.  Right now, I do not know where to buy any, other then keep checking at your local bottle shows.

Other ways to locate where dairies were from is to check FeeBay and see if someone lists the town.  Also Google search.  

And don't forget to look through early directories that your local hysterical society should have.


----------

